# My 1st pneumatic prop



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268865586126/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268865586126/

My first pneumatic prop worked nicely without a hitch. The skeleton was home brewed ,spray foam and wire construction, very difficult till you figure out how to work "with It". Tip, after it dries about ten to fifteen minutes you can decrease its size, but must stay with it as it dries for it will expand more and more as time goes on. The pneumatic is no more than a door closer, the Tip to working these is finding a 10/24 threaded fitting which can be found on the breather on standard 1 quart paint sprayer, also the one I used left no room for a hose clamp, so I merely pre fitted a short piece of pipe over the tubing before installation. I have charged the closer to 125 PSI with no trouble , but my running pressure was decreased to 85 PSI. A standard sensor light was hacked for the trigger, and a relay from a dishwasher I salvaged worked nicely, which was tested at full pressure too.

I am not telling anyone to use these parts, but if you do, over pressure them first, to test for compatibility Safely for every door closer and relay are different!
Good luck and do have fun with it, Steve


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*more pics*

Some better pics for yah all


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268865646731/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268865859921/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/375980268865621517/
 The head and hands are made from my water proof formula for Paper McClay, it (the prop) made it through about 8 or so rains so the formula is tryed and tested and hold well even in the rain . The arms are made from KD spruce (framing stock) easy on the carving and easy on the wallet too.
be cool Steve, later.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!
Love the skeleton and over-size hands :jol:


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great work! Have any video?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

The props are great. I like the way you were able to get them "formed" the way you did. 
The pneumatics on the other hand baffle me. Why not use the real thing? The home brewed stuff is just too unsafe and not worth it in the long run. Especially the door closers. Dishwasher solenoids aren't rated for pneumatic use. You can get real pneumatic supplies reasonably priced from a number of sources. Other than that nice job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work


----------

